# Looking for a new filter



## CHRISSO (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey all, just wanted to get some input in regards to what's the best type and brand of filter I should get. I am currently using an aqua clear 50 filter + a boyu submersible filter.. 

They just don't seem to get the job done. I have a single silver arowana about 7"-8" in a tank thT measureS 36x24x18. Yes, I'm going to be upgrading the tank shortly.

In the meantime,please advise me what filter keeps my tank crystal clear.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

I run fluval 205, You could get a 105.. really anything in that series are great. 
It might be over kill but honestly I don't feel that such a thing exists when it comes to this.


----------



## CHRISSO (Aug 3, 2011)

Just a single fluval filter should get it crystal clear? And do u use any additives that claim to help clear water at all?ever?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The media is important as the filter for achieving that "crystal clear" look. I find some filter floss helps, and Fluval Polishing pads, and especially Rena 30ppi foam pads. These all require frequent rinsing, especially with large fish and large waste. BUT they work really well. Filter floss is damn cheap, and the rena pads last a long time if you rinse them a few times a week.

I suggest running those types of media in an aquaclear, which are easy to pack full of media, and easy to access for rinsing. Then run a cannister filter, or second HOB filter, with a full stocking of biomedia which you should leave alone mostly undisturbed.

And lastly, strictly asthetic, but I find that LED Lighting makes water look very clear, where fluorescent tubes can show the water as if it were slightly hazy.


----------



## CHRISSO (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks will, appreciate the input.. i think im just gonna go ahead and buy a good size eheim cannister filter and load it with a lot of media. that PLUS my ac50.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, eheims are popular as bio-media cannisters. I've always liked to combined the cannisters with a HOB, because cannisters are a lot more work to maintain frequently, and the HOBS take all of one or two minutes to do routine rinsing. I think that's a good choice if your looking for the crystal clear look. don't forget some pollishing pads/floss/foam.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

A powerhead along with a cannister,would be more benificial for your arow then a HOB, the powerhead will help keep the gills from curling!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

My choice would be to avoid the cannister altogether and stick with ACs. The 50 might be a little small but a 70 or 110 would be more than adequate, are very easy to clean and you can add floss to filter fine particles. As already mentioned above, the best filter is the one that is easiest to keep clean.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I think the important part here is the fact you are planning on upgrading the tank. I wouldn't buy any filter without that in mind. HOB filters may not fit on the back of a bigger tank.

Lee


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

agreed with the combination filters. I run a Pengion 350 on my 65 gallon tank along with an eheim 2213. works great. I also have an aquaclear powerhead 30 running at all times in the tank for added circulation which i add the filterbase (whaveter the attachment is called) wrapped in filter floss to polish the water from time to time. works awesome.

I actually have the aquaclear powerheads in all of my tanks and just rotate a few of the filter bases wrapped in filter floss between em. waters always clean.

*edit* also agree easier to clean filters are MUCH nicer... HOWEVER...I don't have to clean my canisters anywhere near as often  I have a bunch of 2213's and 2215's and they are just amazing filters. whisper quiet and work great!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you don't have to clean your filters very often, they aren't working very well, or you have very little in your tank. Anything that is in the filter must be considered to be still in the tank.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

i find canister filters are more effective. in my opinion atleast. i've had my fair share of HOBs but i prefer my eheims anyday over "easy cleaning". i run a 2213 and a 2215 alongside a maxi jet pro 400 in my 45. i clean the canisters maybe once every week or two.. usually two, so i would clean one of them one week and have the other one cleaned the next week. i gently rinse the media with tank water when im doing weekly water changes, takes maybe 10 minutes to make sure everythings nice and clean(using a python from my tank to my basement, would be alittle longer if you're doing everything from manual lifting.), but im sure a quick wash could take less then 5 minutes. i like how canisters have so much more capacity and are more flexible later on if you ever change livestock or tank sizes.
-good luck!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

default, I am impressed. The majority of can users ( if forum replies can be believed) let them go months between cleanings.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

BillD said:


> default, I am impressed. The majority of can users ( if forum replies can be believed) let them go months between cleanings.


lol thanks. some people do leave it for months and months on end, heard of people leaving it for half a year to a year?(must be one nasty filter when you open it).. but i find that if you do put some attention into the hardware it last much longer and runs much more smoothly. but then again if you're using it on a lightly stocked tank, i guess cleaning can be cut down to a few weeks lol. and if anyone does decide to get a canister filter for the first time, buckets are your best friend  lol


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Default what do you mean about the buckets? (asks someone interested in getting her first canister filter)...


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Norman said:


> Default what do you mean about the buckets? (asks someone interested in getting her first canister filter)...


ohh. i have 3 buckets i use for 'aquarium work' and whenever i decide to change or wash my filter media, buckets are the best thing to have around. i have a eheim 2213 and a 2215. the 2213 has a bucket for easy rinsing, but the 2215 dosent. so i just pour media in the buckets. so foam in one bucket, ehfi-substrat in another, and leave the motor head in another bucket while i wash everything, and because their all in their seperate buckets, theres no need to sort afterwards, just pour em back in the canister  however some canisters will come with seperate trays or baskets. but the bucket will still help with those canisters. i just like to keep things tidy lol.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Makes a lot of sense default, thanks! I don't want to hijack the thread but I'm curious which canister filter you'd recommend for a 75G and also do I need a powerhead?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Using an FX5 on our 75 Gallon. I'm one of those that goes months between cleaning.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Norman said:


> Makes a lot of sense default, thanks! I don't want to hijack the thread but I'm curious which canister filter you'd recommend for a 75G and also do I need a powerhead?


i would personally have two. but everyones money and space availability is always different so just my personal opinion because its much safer with two, incase one stops working and minimizes the chances of chemical-spikes in your tank. and has two outflows to put around the tank to increase water flow and minimizes dead spots. but it also depends on your planned/current livestock and bioload - planted? big fish? goldfish? preds? shrimps? just to name a few.

so i would personally go for 2 smaller filters and eheims are one of the best maybe a 2215 and 2213, 2x 2213.
but a single 2217 works aswell (the 2217 comes with a basket so rinsing is much easier, just open, pull out the basket and forcefully wash the basket in a bucket of tank water and that would remove most large particles and dead matter stuck between the bio media.) - weekly or every other week is what i do 
-good luck!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for your input. I'd continue to run my HOB Emperor 400 as well as the Emperor 280 along with the canister... I didn't realize that the smaller Eheims didn't have baskets. I was hoping to get away with a smaller system like the Ecco complete, anyone have experience with that model at all? Does it have a basket?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Norman said:


> Thanks for your input. I'd continue to run my HOB Emperor 400 as well as the Emperor 280 along with the canister... I didn't realize that the smaller Eheims didn't have baskets. I was hoping to get away with a smaller system like the Ecco complete, anyone have experience with that model at all? Does it have a basket?


oh only the 2215 dosent have a basket. the 2213 and 2217 have the basket included. and about the ecco, i've heard a lot of people suggesting to stay away, but i just find it just dosent compare up to the classics (still looks like a well built system though). and by that i mean, the media capacity is smaller, the flow rate is lower, and you're paying more for an ecco rated for smaller tanks than you would a classic for larger tanks. the smallest ecco ive seen goes for around the same price as an eheim classic 2215, and 2215 has almost twice the capacity. you're just paying for the extra convenience features, handle pump, seperate trays for media, and better grip? lol


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't think 2217s come with baskets either... I don't remember one when I set up a friends tank. 

The 2213 does for sure


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

dchow said:


> I don't think 2217s come with baskets either... I don't remember one when I set up a friends tank.
> 
> The 2213 does for sure


thats what i thought too. when i purchased my 2215, a week later i saw the 2217 in stock and it had the basket.. a very large one =/ i was kinda ticked off how the 2215 is the only one without the basket.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

someone on here (i think it was ameekplec) mentioned that you're actually better off with the eheims WITHOUT the basket as then it doesnt allow for bypassing any of the stages of media. 

I ran the HOB/canister combo for a while. With an ac70 and a 2217 on my 75 gallon. It was great but I find the HOB started doing all the work if the flow rate on the canister decreases. An ac 70 and an emperor 400 was the dirtiest filter combo I ever had. I had to wash them twice a week sometimes. Currently an XP3 and a 2217 on my 75 gallon is my fave combo to date, I'd say the XP3 has the strongest motor of any filter I've seen. Keeps the dirty pleco tank pretty clean

btw if anyone in the east end needs free/clean buckets let me know, I recycle a few every week at my restaurant


----------

